# meth heads



## ratman36 (Sep 10, 2017)

****ers stole my one ower 1979 Pro Mac 1000 with 28 bar. And my stihl ms211 16". If you see a 1000 mac online for sale or craiglist Central Illinois St. Louis area message me.


----------



## stevetheboatguy (Oct 9, 2017)

I doubt this is yours, but never hurts to check.

https://madison.craigslist.org/tls/d/mcculloch-795-chainsaw/6304204948.html


Steven


----------



## ratman36 (Oct 10, 2017)

Thanks but mine was the partner P100 copy...that is a real McCullough but thanks for looking out I do appreciate it.


----------



## Jonathan B Thomas (Jan 6, 2018)

ratman36 said:


> ****ers stole my one ower 1979 Pro Mac 1000 with 28 bar. And my stihl ms211 16". If you see a 1000 mac online for sale or craiglist Central Illinois St. Louis area message me.


This is B.S. you don't know who took your property and yet you label and libel a group that might of had nothing to do with the theft why not say junkies, white trash, trailer park residents, the homeless, etc.?


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 6, 2018)

Jonathan B Thomas said:


> This is B.S. you don't know who took your property and yet you label and libel a group that might of had nothing to do with the theft why not say junkies, white trash, trailer park residents, the homeless, etc.?


I am sure they fit most of those descriptions.


----------



## northwest saws (Jan 6, 2018)

Jonathan B Thomas said:


> This is B.S. you don't know who took your property and yet you label and libel a group that might of had nothing to do with the theft why not say junkies, white trash, trailer park residents, the homeless, etc.?


Really? That was an extremely worthless and unhelpful post. Besides the op is correct, meth heads do have a habit of stealing sh!t to feed their addiction regardless of who they're hurting. 
Hope you can recover your saws Ratman!

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 7, 2018)

The guy who broke in last time got caught and bailed out...next week OD on herion. So you are correct he might not have been on meth.


----------



## farmer steve (Jan 7, 2018)

Jonathan B Thomas said:


> This is B.S. you don't know who took your property and yet you label and libel a group that might of had nothing to do with the theft why not say junkies, white trash, trailer park residents, the homeless, etc.?


----------



## johninky (Jan 8, 2018)

ratman36 said:


> The guy who broke in last time got caught and bailed out...next week OD on herion. So you are correct he might not have been on meth.[/QUOTe
> 
> Was your saw recovered?


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 9, 2018)

Nothing was found except my Miller Tig welder first time. Second time they stole more stuff and Miller tig again. Now I have installed camera system with internet alerts and a Alarm system. They got My MS211 and my One owner Pro Mac 1000 that I had since I was kid.


----------



## capetrees (Jan 9, 2018)

Time for some leg hold bear traps.


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 18, 2018)

capetrees said:


> Time for some leg hold bear traps.



Yes, but the unfortunate reality is the Criminals have MORE RIGHTS than the Victims any more, and if you did that, the POS wouldn't have to STEAL from you, but would get your Home and damn near everything in it LEGALLY, and YOU would likely end up paying HIS legal fees.

Massively SUCKS, but that is the way it turns out all too often 

Doug


----------



## capetrees (Jan 18, 2018)

Not so sure on that one. If I was working on my traps and left them out in the middle of the garage, loaded, where does it say I have to put them in a safe place? And why was he in my garage in the first place? There's a hunting/trapping season for raccoon where I live but what if I set traps for them because they are a nuisance, I'm not a poacher. One vermin or the other, what's the difference?


----------



## ratman36 (Jan 18, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Yes, but the unfortunate reality is the Criminals have MORE RIGHTS than the Victims any more, and if you did that, the POS wouldn't have to STEAL from you, but would get your Home and damn near everything in it LEGALLY, and YOU would likely end up paying HIS legal fees.
> 
> Massively SUCKS, but that is the way it turns out all too often
> 
> Doug


You are correct many trespassers and thieves have sued owners and won in court....not right but it happens.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 20, 2018)

Lots of meth heads in Oregon.


----------



## Husky Man (Jan 21, 2018)

1Alpha1 said:


> Lots of meth heads in Oregon.



Yeah, I know, and don't need to be reminded 

The area known as "Rockwood" between Portland and Gresham is getting really bad. In about 2008, I had my home Burglarized, the SOB's used my own wheelbarrow to remove a 14 gun safe from the house while I was on vacation , it was a plate and cast safe, not just a sheet metal locker, then a couple years later, I had the entire ARB front bumper and Warn winch stolen off my Jeep Cherokee in the driveway one night :****you:, It was probably a Good thing that I DIDN'T catch them in the act, I take a rather dim view of such actions, and I probably would have been the one in a cell, at least IF they found the bodies.

Like Bocephus sings "I have a Rifle, a Shotgun, and a four wheel drive" I also have a SHOVEL, and know places up in the mountains that the Bears and Squirrels rarely go , it would be a VERY SHALLOW, shallow grave 

Doug


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Jan 21, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Yeah, I know, and don't need to be reminded
> 
> The area known as "Rockwood" between Portland and Gresham is getting really bad. In about 2008, I had my home Burglarized, the SOB's used my own wheelbarrow to remove a 14 gun safe from the house while I was on vacation , it was a plate and cast safe, not just a sheet metal locker, then a couple years later, I had the entire ARB front bumper and Warn winch stolen off my Jeep Cherokee in the driveway one night :****you:, It was probably a Good thing that I DIDN'T catch them in the act, I take a rather dim view of such actions, and I probably would have been the one in a cell, at least IF they found the bodies.
> 
> ...





Sorry to hear of the thefts. I know exactly how you feel. I've been lucky or fortunate so far, how ever you want to look at it. Only once have I had a vehicle of mine broken in to. That was way back in 1978 or so. 

I had a 1974 Ford F-250 4x4. It had the vent windows and a guy used a slim jim to manipulate the lock and open the window. Long story made short, my g/f at the time, heard a noise outside and told me. I race downstairs only to miss him by about 10 seconds or so. He disappeared into the night. 

Probably a good thing though. If I had caught him, it wouldn't have been pretty. Luckily for me, he didn't damage my truck getting into it or take anything.


----------



## blades (Jan 29, 2018)

Last Nov some dirt bags stole my car as well several others in the area. Couple weeks ago I was informed( via the grape vine) that at least one of them developed a terminal case of lead poisoning which of course has removed him from the gene pool. Not a the hands of LEO. My car was recovered although completely trashed ( left at scene of accident). pia.


----------



## Timbo74 (Jun 15, 2018)

Thieves suck! I would put up motion lights, and camera's that alert your smart phone. In reality, your belongings may never be found, and that sucks! Just be prepared next time. I pitty the thief that tries that crap at my home, chances are, they will not be leaving under their own power. I have my property is protected by Smith&Wesson sign in plain sight, so if they try...they willingly put their life on the line.


----------



## Husky Man (Jun 15, 2018)

I'm not saying that it is RIGHT, but LEGALLY, that sign could cause you more problems than it helps you avoid.

Heaven Forbid that you do actually shoot someone on your property ( a Risk they Willingly took, in MY OPINION) the Family of the " Poor Misunderstood Boy , who would NEVER hurt anyone" ( read, Worthless Piece of Shitt) could use that sign as Evidence that you were Looking to Shoot someone, just like a CCW Holder Never wants to make a comment like "Go Ahead, Make my Day" in the unfortunate event that they actually have to draw/use their weapons 

Things like that are a Plaintiff's Lawyer's Dream come True 

Doug


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2018)

benjo75 said:


>



I go through Malvern all the time going to deer camp.


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 25, 2018)

No shortage of deer here. Head south to Dallas County and you'll be lucky if you don't run over one.


----------



## stihl sawing (Jun 25, 2018)

benjo75 said:


> No shortage of deer here. Head south to Dallas County and you'll be lucky if you don't run over one.


That's where we hunt in Dallas county, about 15 miles south of Malvern on highway 9 down to hunter fite trail.


----------



## benjo75 (Jun 26, 2018)

Yep. About 10 miles from my house. Say hey next time you're in the neighborhood.


----------



## Huskybill (Jun 30, 2018)

Checkout the pawn shops even if there a few towns over.

My 145# female rottie scared the bejesus out of everyone. The FedEx guy backed in the driveway and threw the packages out his window. My point is get a dog.


----------



## ropensaddle (Aug 8, 2018)

Husky Man said:


> Yeah, I know, and don't need to be reminded
> 
> The area known as "Rockwood" between Portland and Gresham is getting really bad. In about 2008, I had my home Burglarized, the SOB's used my own wheelbarrow to remove a 14 gun safe from the house while I was on vacation , it was a plate and cast safe, not just a sheet metal locker, then a couple years later, I had the entire ARB front bumper and Warn winch stolen off my Jeep Cherokee in the driveway one night :****you:, It was probably a Good thing that I DIDN'T catch them in the act, I take a rather dim view of such actions, and I probably would have been the one in a cell, at least IF they found the bodies.
> 
> ...


A hog leaves no sign It is what happens to bigfoot carcasses lol


----------



## blades (Aug 8, 2018)

But you will have to get rid of any foot wear your self


----------



## Cerd (Aug 8, 2018)

For those of you that live in town, you can get wireless door chimes for about $30 and that will tell you whenever somebody opens your door to the house or the garage. Originally, I got one because my wife likes to walk up and talk to me without me noticing her while I'm running power tools. I keep telling her that one of these days, she's going to startle me and there goes my finger, but it goes in one ear and out the other. 

Therefore, I put a sensor on the main house door that we use. Whenever she comes outside, I can hear it in the garage while I am working. You could also put another chime in the house with the sensor on the garage door, so if anybody opens it, the chime will wake you up. The chimes can read up to 3 sensors, but you can use the sensors on multiple chimes. The sensors do use batteries, so you'll have to swap them every few months, but it beats having your stuff stolen.

This is similar to the one that I bought. The exact listing that I bought is no longer available. 
http://a.co/4SuII8O


----------



## stihl sawing (Aug 8, 2018)

My dog is ferocious, she eats meth heads for lunch.


----------



## Deleted member 149229 (Aug 10, 2018)

He is a huge baby, even climbs in the UPS truck to greet the driver. HOWEVER, do not walk into the house unless me or my wife lets you in. Not sure but a midget may be able to burglarize me, he loves kids.


----------



## Maintenance supervisor (Feb 3, 2019)

1st Buy new gun case.
2nd fill with rattlesnakes


----------



## Woodchuck71 (Feb 3, 2019)

Damn tweekers are ruining this country.
Had a 3 point Danuser post hole digger stolen,and a 7'3 point blade.
Do you have any idea how much that digger weighs?!?
Blade wasn't light either.Took 1700$ to replace them.
Hate those people and everyone that associates with them.
Bad thing is,its the soccer mom's drug anymore.


----------



## Huskybill (Feb 3, 2019)

Fourty years ago I had the junkie next door tell me I’m lucky I have a alarm system on my truck so he can’t rip me off. I was packing a 6” barreled colt Python in a shoulder holster. I pulled the Python and told him if I ever catch him in my truck or anyone else id shove this up your azz and pull the trigger. His eyes got big like silver dollars. Never a problem since. I worked hard for what I have we all do.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Feb 5, 2019)

They are everywhere. I moved to a somewhat rural area and have to deal with them across the street. Unfortunately the laws are designed to help them at our cost. The amount of effort LEO have to put forth to lock them up is incredible.


----------



## northwest saws (Mar 16, 2019)

Maintenance supervisor said:


> 1st Buy new gun case.
> 2nd fill with rattlesnakes


Or 
1st Buy new gun case
2nd Take giant taco sh!t in new case and close

Those cases seal pretty well right? haha


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

northwest saws said:


> Really? That was an extremely worthless and unhelpful post. Besides the op is correct, meth heads do have a habit of stealing sh!t to feed their addiction regardless of who they're hurting.
> Hope you can recover your saws Ratman!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


Sounds like he is pro Meth Head to me!


----------



## MontanaTed (Mar 16, 2019)

northwest saws said:


> Or
> 1st Buy new gun case
> 2nd Take giant taco sh!t in new case and close
> 
> Those cases seal pretty well right? haha



My uncle has had packages stolen from their UPS delivery box, so now there rest permanent box with cat crap in it...

It always amazes me what thrives will steal. I had over half a chord of firewood stolen from me last year. Dumb thing is if the guy would’ve just stopped and said hey I’m in hard times could use some wood....I would’ve helped load.


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 16, 2019)

You would think that someone would REALLY NEED it to steal Firewood The value is low enough, and the Time and EFFORT needed to steal it great enough, that I am surprised at just how often you hear about Firewood getting stolen

There are so many other things that a Dirt Ball, I mean Thief could steal much more quickly and with less effort, and then sell much more quickly and easily, that I just don't understand it, but some people will steal almost anything, if they think that they can get away with it 


Doug


----------



## northwest saws (Mar 16, 2019)

MontanaTed said:


> My uncle has had packages stolen from their UPS delivery box, so now there rest permanent box with cat crap in it...
> 
> It always amazes me what thrives will steal. I had over half a chord of firewood stolen from me last year. Dumb thing is if the guy would’ve just stopped and said hey I’m in hard times could use some wood....I would’ve helped load.


That's awesome! I would love to put a cheap remote view camera in the box with the crap to catch the reactions. "IT'S POOP AGAIN!" 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## full chizel (Mar 16, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> Yes, but the unfortunate reality is the Criminals have MORE RIGHTS than the Victims any more, and if you did that, the POS wouldn't have to STEAL from you, but would get your Home and damn near everything in it LEGALLY, and YOU would likely end up paying HIS legal fees.
> 
> Massively SUCKS, but that is the way it turns out all too often
> 
> Doug


 I remember when we were kids we went on vacation and our neighbors down the street had a party, some drunk lady came into our backyard and fell off our pool ladder and broke her ankle and sued my parents for the medical bills and she won


----------



## Husky Man (Mar 16, 2019)

full chizel said:


> I remember when we were kids we went on vacation and our neighbors down the street had a party, some drunk lady came into our backyard and fell off our pool ladder and broke her ankle and sued my parents for the medical bills and she won







That is SERIOUSLY Messed Up, If there were TRUE JUSTICE, She would be getting Charged with Trespassing, not passing "GO" and collecting $200, but I bet she got a lot more than $200, that she didn't Deserve.

Cases like that are so WRONG, and I just don't understand the (Lack of) Mentality that awards those judgments 

I feel for you, as they say, "But for the Grace of God, There go I"

Doug


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 16, 2019)

Husky Man said:


> You would think that someone would REALLY NEED it to steal Firewood The value is low enough, and the Time and EFFORT needed to steal it great enough, that I am surprised at just how often you hear about Firewood getting stolen
> 
> There are so many other things that a Dirt Ball, I mean Thief could steal much more quickly and with less effort, and then sell much more quickly and easily, that I just don't understand it, but some people will steal almost anything, if they think that they can get away with it
> 
> ...


I had it stolen a couple times when it was out front and not fenced in.


----------



## Jasonrkba (Mar 16, 2019)

I went to harbor freight and bought the cobra camera setup. I love it, gives me alerts on my phone and I can speak through the speaker. Has night vision also. I hate thieves of all kinds.


----------



## Eagle_Adam (Mar 28, 2019)

While I see very little to virtually nothing wrong with the justice of a swift 45, there’s something about the brand of justice that this provides that tickles me on the inside in an evil grinning kind of way  

Enjoy, I know I did


----------



## Woodslasher (Mar 31, 2019)

There's a few near where I live. A buddy of mine has had a restraining order served on one that threatened him. Recently my brother saw the tweaker with a couple nice expensive saws in his truck bed that the guy bragged about stealing from someone. Pisses me off. Ya can't do nothing 'cause it's too big of a hassle and the saws would probably be gone before the cops did anything.


----------



## lone wolf (Mar 31, 2019)

Woodslasher said:


> There's a few near where I live. A buddy of mine has had a restraining order served on one that threatened him. Recently my brother saw the tweaker with a couple nice expensive saws in his truck bed that the guy bragged about stealing from someone. Pisses me off. Ya can't do nothing 'cause it's too big of a hassle and the saws would probably be gone before the cops did anything.


Depends how motivated you are to take it to the next level. Something can always be done.


----------



## Real1shepherd (Jun 25, 2019)

My oldest son got into meth and got a 'hotshot' to the neck by another unknown fool. He died at a lake, horribly. I was thrown into his entire drug culture for yrs trying to save him or do something for them. They are absolutely devoid of conscience about stealing stuff. Everything they have/had has been stolen at least once and so they think turnabout is fair play. You have vacuoles (holes) in your brain when you do meth long enough so you can't assign logic to anything they do.

I had $8,000 worth of hand tools and power equipment stolen from my garage. I'm pretty sure my son engineered the theft but was not present. I had a renter's insurance policy with Geico. They paid me $1,500....said all the tools were old and depreciated them to almost zero. Make sure you have replacement insurance. The theft was many yrs ago, but I never got over it and that phony insurance co.


----------



## blades (Jan 4, 2020)

Eons ago, renters ins, replacement type, tried to beat me down( old used yada yada) on some items that were stolen offering apx 1/6th of any kind of replacement cost would be. As it was cash "OR" supply the replacement the joke was on them as I opted for them to supply the replacement knowing full well that their cost was going to be somewhere in the $2500 per item area if they could find any of them and they would have to spend a lot of resources to locate said items. That little word OR makes a big difference. Their offer changed very quickly after that discussion.


----------



## John from Cle Elum (Dec 9, 2020)

In the Peoples Republic of Seattle being poor or addicted to drugs may become a statutory defense for property crimes. If the thief can prove he/she had an immediate need for food or drugs he/she could invoke the defense. A member of the city counsel proposed the law and it is being seriously debated. It would be funny if they were not actually giving it serious consideration. Not sure who I hate more; the tweekers or the counsel members.


----------



## Goinwheelin (Dec 9, 2020)

John from Cle Elum said:


> In the Peoples Republic of Seattle being poor or addicted to drugs may become a statutory defense for property crimes. If the thief can prove he/she had an immediate need for food or drugs he/she could invoke the defense. A member of the city counsel proposed the law and it is being seriously debated. It would be funny if they were not actually giving it serious consideration. Not sure who I hate more; the tweekers or the counsel members.


Good thing you’re in Cle Eum


----------



## blades (Dec 11, 2020)

sounds like the council members are on drugs as well-


----------

